# I need some help here....



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2016)

Ok,,,I am working on the 2017 Calendar for the Wooden Knife Challenge and would like to upload some completed project pics from different area in the site. NOT wooden knife related....to be used as fill in pics in a collage on the front cover of the calendar. 





I will use the site's logo and build around it with other pics. I need to do this because the logo pixel quality is too poor to stand on it's own so i figure why not use additional pics to go behind it? So, what I need is permission to go out amongst the site forums posts and find some pics to use ....anyone got a problem with that? If there is a problem I will go with something else...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 22, 2016)

I can't imagine you'll want anything of mine, but you're welcome to it if so. Tony


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 22, 2016)

Maybe @Kevin has a better quality file for the pic?

i'm cool with you using my stuff....


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 22, 2016)

Use any picts of my posted work that's suitable.


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 22, 2016)

No problems here


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2016)

THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT....

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## steve bellinger (Sep 22, 2016)

like i've been told before, any pic that is on the net can be used by anyone, unless has been copy righted. Also you have to give credit where it belongs not clam you did it knowing you didn't. All that being
said if you find anything of mine you like by all mean's go for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> like i've been told before, any pic that is on the net can be used by anyone, unless has been copy righted. Also you have to give credit where it belongs not clam you did it knowing you didn't.  All that being
> said if you find anything of mine you like by all mean's go for it.



Yep. A bunch of people I know add watermarks so if their stuff is used or mistaken in Google searches it shows who's it is. Its something I should do but slack. Lol


----------



## robert flynt (Sep 22, 2016)

I have no problem with it.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2016)

how is this for the cover?

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 22, 2016)

LOOK UP


----------



## gimpy (Sep 22, 2016)

I like what you are doing....I would really like to get a few of the calendars..
I don't believe I have any photo's on the site, but if I do, you are more than welcome to use it/them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gman2431 (Sep 22, 2016)

Put me down for a calendar once you get them going. Just send me a message and I'll send the payment.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2016)

Very cool! I want one.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 25, 2016)

Pappy - I would pick the images you want then ask the person. It might be a more direct route. I dont think anyone would have a problem but better safe than sorry.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## NeilYeag (Sep 25, 2016)

Yep, I need a calender as well......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Sep 30, 2016)

wow we are gonna make these folks go to work for sure....


----------



## Tony (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks good to me Pappy! Tony


----------



## deltatango (Sep 30, 2016)

steve bellinger said:


> like i've been told before, any pic that is on the net can be used by anyone, unless has been copy righted. Also you have to give credit where it belongs not clam you did it knowing you didn't.



All images are copyright the owner whether or not there is a copyright notice or logo, according to US Copyright law. When the shutter is released, the photographer who pressed the button owns the copyright (with certain exceptions). The logo/notice just helps defend in court. Fair use allows certain educational usage but not for commercial situations.

Always best to get permission, to avoid problems. Usually folks are fine as long as you credit them and have permission. With an undertaking such as you are doing, I think it would be best to get written permission.
Don't think you will have any problem with folks on the forum, but best to ask and verify. FWIW/YMMV

Good/ work BTW.


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 30, 2016)

be careful, because I just might sue 

(that looks great btw)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Sep 30, 2016)

Looks good to me, put me down for one.


----------



## Kevin (Sep 30, 2016)

Jack "Pappy" Lewis said:


> THIS IS WHAT I AM TALKING ABOUT....
> View attachment 113965


 
Only critique I have is that I'd leave out the word ALL and keep it original ... _A Place For Woodworkers_.

I'll try to find a higher res image of the banner but I imagine that's it.


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 1, 2016)

LOL...suing me ain't gonna get ya nuttin' but an old wore out lathe and some used sandpaper....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rocky1 (Oct 1, 2016)

Helping Kevin find all these threads... Rip why don't you move all of these threads into one forum so they're easier to track down.


----------

